# Dot.tk Free DNS service Setup Help!



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I am working on a website and I have been using dot.tk's domain forwarding for a long time but I have noticed that it is not as effective as other websites of dot.tk who use the _Free DNS service._

I would like to use the same but I am having a few problems in setting the website up.

Here is the form:









I need to know what I put in the Host Name and IP address

Please tell me if I am being unclear of what I am asking for. Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

DSdavidDS said:


> I have noticed that it is not as effective as other websites of dot.tk who use the _Free DNS service._


Not sure what you mean by "not as effective"...



DSdavidDS said:


> I need to know what I put in the Host Name and IP address


You put the domain name of your website (for Host Name) and IP address of the server where you website is being hosted (for IP Address).


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I tried that and I get an error. It doesnt seem to work =o


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I need more help guys! 

Can someone give me examples of what I need to do?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

The answer is exactly what I wrote... if that's not working, then your problem is somewhere else.


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I am currently using 000webhost.com

The ip directs me to the main website (66.197.250.197)

I am not sure what I put for the host name?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

What is the domain name of the website you have created?


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I would like to keep the website confidential

What would be the domain of http://www.google.com/?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

DSdavidDS said:


> What would be the domain of http://www.google.com/?


Great question, and it gets to the point I wanted to help you with.

The answer is: www.google.com

Hope that helps.


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

I used this information of the website name and ip and I got an error:
"Please check this value"
for both forms.

In other words, it didn't work


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

The form you posted asks for a host name (not domain name).

For google, the host name would be google.com. The IP address for google is 74.125.227.18.

If this sort of thing doesn't work for you, please contact support for your DNS server (dot.tk).


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

Basically what I am trying to do is to make my website an actual .tk site, not just a cover up domain. None of your suggestions seem to be working 

Can you try showing me an example?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

I did give an example (google.com).

Have you registered a domain name with a registrar? That is the first step. Take that domain name to this form.

Then find a host for your website. Your host will assign you an IP address. Take that IP address to this form.


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you think it has anything do do with my webhost? I "Ping"ed to my website using command prompt and I got the IP of 66.197.250.198

I go to that IP and I go to http://error404.000webhost.com/?


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope, this is perfectly normal behavior. Many domain names can be hosted on a single IP address.


----------



## DSdavidDS (Feb 13, 2010)

Basically, I want to make a website like this http://justbiz.tk/ (Website school people made)

It isnt a normal coverup domain and I want to make it like that.

I am trying a new approach using this http://buildasite.co.cc/tk_000webhost.html
Would this work?


----------

